# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  تولید نرم افزار در بازار ایران!! نیاز شدید به همفکری شما

## amirssh

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز و اساتید گرامی

میخوام بحث خییلی مهمی رو شروع کنم و واقعا به همفکری شما دوستان که سرمایه های دانش نرم افزار تو ایران هستید نیاز دارم 

من پسری 21 ساله هستم !! دانشجوی رشته نرم افزار و عاشق برنامه نویسی و نرم افزار بطوریکه میشه گفت تمام زمانم رو برای اینکار میذارم

از شروع کار برنامه نویسی من حدودا 7 سال میگذره ! که مسلما مثل اکثر آدما اوایل به بیراهه هم تو این مسیر زیاد رفتم بخاطر سن و تجربه کم در این زمینه 

اما حدود سه سال هست که بصورت حرفه ای اینکار رو دنبال میکنم! منظورم از حرفه ای ، تولید نرم افزار برای سازمانهای کوچیک و بزرگ دولتی و غیردولتی هست و تو این راه دست تنها هم نیستم و با دو نفر از دوستان اینکارها رو انجام میدیم که نقش مکمل رو برای هم بازی میکنیم 

حقیقتش این هست که من یا دوستانم ایده هایی رو تو ذهنمون داریم و میتونم بگم خدا رو شکر توانایی عملیاتی کردن این ایده ها رو هم تا حدود بسیار زیادی داریم  اما اینجا یه مشکل هست

شرکتی که با باهاش برای تولید نرم افزار همکاری میکنیم بنا به کشش بازار ایران ، تمایلی به همکاری با ما در زمینه بعضی از این پروژه ها نداره و شاید هم بشه حق رو بهش هم داد !بلاخره بازاره و یه ریسک ممکنه نابودش کنه 

حالا سوال من چیه ؟؟ : آیا تاسیس یک شرکت برای تولید نرم افزارهامون رو مناسب میدونید ؟؟ و دلیلتون چی هست ؟؟ 

ثبت یک شرکت به منظور اینکه ایده هایی که داریم رو خودمون تولید کنیم و با مشکل عدم موافقت کسی مواجه نشیم تو این مسیر و در انتها راهی کردن نرم افزارها به بازار هست که تشکیل میشه از گرفتن مجوز برای نرم افزار ، هزینه تولید بسته نرم افزاری و اینها 

و هزینه ثبت یک شرکت (فعلا نیاز به محل فیزیکی یا استخدام نیست) چه میزان هست ؟؟

و یا نه! برای ثبت شرکت و اینکارها زود هست و برای تولید نرم افزاهامون با شرکتهای مختلفی کار کنیم؟؟ 


واقعا ممنون میشم تجربیاتتون رو در اختیارم قرار بدید چون واقعا و بدون اغراق شدیدا گیج شدم!!
یه عالمه ایده دارم اما برای تولید باید بنشینیم و ببینیم که ایده ما با شرکتی که الان با اون کار میکنیم همخونی داره یا نه !!

----------


## misagh1359

دوست عزیز به نظر من در حال حاضر پاسخگوی شما نیست و تنها هزینه ای را به شما و دوستاتوت تحمیل می کنه بدون هیچ منفعتی به چند دلیل که به بعضی هاش اشاره می کنم :
اول اینکه خودم تجربه این کار و دارم و شکست خوردم دوم اینکه به نظر میاد شما هنوز خدمت مقدس  :لبخند گشاده!:  سربازیتون رو پشت سر نگذاشتین که این خودش معضلی هست سوم تو بازار ایران بیشتر مشتریها طرف شرکتهایی می رند که سابقه دارن حتی اگه بخوان هزینه بیشتری هم پرداخت کنن ، من یه پیشنهاد می کنم به شما ، اگه واقعا ایده جالبی در مورد نرم افزار دارید ، از همین حالا دست به کار شید و مراحل طراحی و پیاده سازیش رو انجام بدین ، اگه تونستین نرم افزارتون رو به فاز تجاری برسونید اونوقت هر اندازه که واسش هزینه کنید ارزشش رو داره بخاطر اینکه سریعا جواب میده 
موفق باشید

----------


## amirssh

سلام مجدد 

ممنون از توجه و راهنماییتون 

بله خدمت مقدس! رو انجام ندادم اما اگه خدا بخواد انجام هم نخواهم داد انشاا... !! 

بعد اینکه منظورتون رو از اینکه مشتری به شرکتهایی که سابقه دارند مراجعه میکنند رو زیاد متوجه نشدم چون ما قراره مثلا سی دی رو تولید و وارد بازار کنیم و حالا اگر مشتری که داره ویترین مغازه رو احیانا میبینه ، ببینه فلان برنامه جالبه و بدردش میخوره اگه شرکت سازنده ش سابقه چندین ساله نداشته باشه خرید نمیکنه ؟؟ من اینطور فکر نمیکنم!! 

اگه امکان داره درمورد اینکه میفرمایید شما اینکار رو کردین و شکست خوردید رو بیشتر توضیح بدید ، چرا شکست خوردید ؟ چه کاری کردید ؟ البته اگر امکانش باشه و مایل به بیانش باشید وگرنه که هیچ 

بازم ممنون

----------


## Mamdos

کارآفرینی (تأسیس شرکت) و شرکت‌داری کار مشکلیه و واقعاً باید سخت‌کوش و توانا باشید تا درش موفق شوید. پیشنهاد می‌کنم برای این که در این زمینه دید تحلیلی پیدا کنید و بتوانید با خیال راحت‌تر تصمیم بگیرید به طور جدی تحقیق کنید و مطلب زیاد بخوانید. مثلاً ارسال‌های «کارآفرینی بکنیم یا نکنیم» و «چگونه از خود مدیر بسازیم» و «هزینه‌های برپایی شرکت نوپا» از وب‌نوشت کسب و کار نرم‌افزار را بخوانید (کلاً مطالب مفیدی در این وب‌نوشت پیدا می‌کنید، پیشنهاد می‌کنم نگاهی به همه‌ی ارسال‌هایش بیندازید). به خصوص دومی (چگونه از خود مدیر بسازیم) خیلی مفیده. اگر کتاب‌هایی مثل «عبور از طوفان: راهنمای کاربردی شرکت‌های نوپا در ایران» را هم بخوانید که خیلی خوب است و تقریباً جواب همه‌ی سؤالاتتان را پیدا می‌کنید. البته این کتاب فقط در مورد شرکت‌های نرم‌افزاری نیست و در این زمینه یا باید جستجو زیاد کنید یا با افراد باتجربه در بازار نرم‌افزار مشورت کنید.

----------


## amirssh

واقعا ممنونم از این پست مفیدتون ، من حتما مطالعه میکنم مقالات این وبسایت رو 

در ضمن من اسم کتاب "عبور از طوفان ... " رو خیلی شنیدم و خیلیا ازش تعریف کردن! آیا بصورت ebook هم موجوده این کتاب ؟؟ 

و اینکه بله من متوجه سختی کار هستم و برای همین هم میخوام با مشورت بقیه برم جلو و با عجله پیش نرم

----------


## amirssh

من تعدادی از مقالات این سایت رو خوندم  واقعا فوق العاده س! واقعا ازتون بابت معرفی همچین وبسایتی تشکر میکنم مجددا !!!

----------


## Mamdos

خواهش می‌کنم. نه بعید می‌دونم این کتاب به صورت الکترونیکی موجود باشه. می‌تونید از آدینه‌بوک سفارش بدید (من یکبار از آدینه‌بوک خرید کردم، در کمتر از ۴۸ ساعت کتاب رو فرستادند در خونه‌مون و پولش رو هم به اضافه‌ی هزینه‌ی حمل دم در گرفتند)، ۶۵۰۰ تومان بیشتر نیست، ارزشش را دارد و اگر قصد شرکت زدن داشته باشید مطمئناً از خرید این کتاب پشیمان نمی‌شوید. می‌تونید فهرست مطالبش رو هم اینجا ببینید.
(روی این کتاب خیلی زحمت کشیده شده، حیفتون نمیاد کپیش رو گیر بیارید؟! ضمناً من نسبتی با ناشر یا نویسنده‌ش ندارم! فقط چون خودم خریدمش و کامل خوندمش و واقعاً استفاده کردم می‌گم).

----------


## MIDOSE

دوست عزیز شما یه سرچ کوچولو تو سایت بکنی کلی تایپیک در این مورد پیدا می کنی، در این مورد خیلی بحث شده ولی چند تا مورد را خلاصه برات می گم.
تا قبل از این تو یه حوضچه ی تر و تمیز بودی  بعد از این باید تو دریای عظیم شنا کنی، باید نترسی و ریسک کنی، باید بدونی چطوری با کمترین هزینه بهترین محصول را در زمان ممکنه بدی، یاد بگیری رویا بافی نکنی، یاد بگیری که برای بیل گیتس شدن کار نکنی، برای زیر دستات احترام قائل باشی و روحیه ی مدیریتی و کار گروهی را داشته باشی و... البته منظورم با شرکاتم بود خیلی می شه سر این مسئله بحث کرد.

در مورد کتاب هم نمی شه زیاد روش تکیه کرد هر چند خوب باشه و ازش تعریف شده باشه چون فقط راه را بهت نشون می ده و حس واقعی را بهت نمی ده(تو موقعیت واقعی قرارت نمی ده).

موفق باشی

----------


## amirssh

از هر دوی شما ممنونم 

Mamdos عزیز سوءتفاهم نشه! من ebook رو بخاطر مجانی بودنش نخواستم حقیقتش! دلیل اصلیش اینه که عادت کردم مطالب رو بصورت ebook مطالعه کنم تا بصورت کتاب کاغذی !! و حتما کتابی که خوب باشه ده برابر اینم قیمت داشته باشه می ارزه خریدنش و من هم این کتاب رو میخرم حتما

جناب MIDOSE  از شما هم تشکر میکنم ! راستش تاپیکها رو دیدم ! شاید کلیات بحثها شبیه بود اما شرایط و جزئیات قضیه اون تاپیکها با قضیه ما فرق داشتن برای همین تاپیک جدید باز کردم 
راستش از نظر کار تیمی باید بگم فکر کنم بعد از مدتها کار بلاخره دستمون اومده که چطوری باید کار کنیم! یعنی سلیقه های هم رو فهمیدیم و متوجه شدیم که کی چه کاری رو بهتر میتونه انجام بده که البته اصلا ادعای اینکه به آخرش رسیدیم ندارم!! خییلی چیزای دیگه هست که باید یاد بگیریم 

ظاهرا این قصه سر دراز دارد ...

----------


## Mamdos

> در مورد کتاب هم نمی شه زیاد روش تکیه کرد هر چند خوب باشه و ازش تعریف شده باشه چون فقط راه را بهت نشون می ده و حس واقعی را بهت نمی ده(تو موقعیت واقعی قرارت نمی ده).


آره کتاب کاملاً جای تجربه رو نمی‌گیره، ولی باعث می‌شه آدم تجربه‌های غنی‌تری پیدا کنه. یعنی تا حدی راه میان‌بر رو به شخص نشون می‌ده و باعث صرفه‌جویی زیادی در وقتش می‌شه. به طور خلاصه می‌شه گفت:
خوندن کتاب < دو سال تجربه
اما
خوندن کتاب + دو سال تجربه > ده سال تجربه

البته بستگی به طرز خوندن کتاب هم داره. باید با کتاب ارتباط برقرار کرد و عمیق خواندش نه سرسری. به خصوص قسمت‌های مهم‌تر یا مرتبطترش رو.

----------


## hobab-theme

سلام دوست من
من تو این زمینه تجربه ای ندارم ولی با خوندن پستها یه چیزی رو میتونم به شما پیشنهاد بدم .
در واقع یه واقعیته ...
برای اینکه هرکدوم از ما بتونیم یه شرکت تاسیس کنیم ( هر چند کوچک ) باید یه مقدار هزینه اولیه ( که بالای 10 میلیون باید حساب کنید در شرایط فوق العاده ) باید صرف کنیم .
خوب هزینه صرف شد ( بر فرض مثال )( که البته این با وام بانکی جور در میاد  :چشمک: )
همان طور که همه  ی شما عزیزان میدونید یه شرکت به محض راه افتادن نمیتونه خرج خودش رو در بیاره ( یعنی بازده اون زمان بر هست که این کاملاً به تبلیغات و صرف هزینه در ابتدای راه بستگی داره )
شما در این صورت دو راه دارید 
1 ) خودتون بچه مایه دارید :لبخند گشاده!:  و تا مدتی به درآمد شرکت نیازی ندارید . خوب در این صورت کارا بسیار خوب پیش میره . شما محصولتون رو تولید میکنید و به بازار عرضه میکنید . خوب محصولی که به بازار رفت بالاخره ( کم یا زیاد کاری نداریم ) یه درآمدی رو بر میگردونه که میتونید یواش یواش شرکتتون رو توسعه بدید . طبعاً از اون طرف هم درآمدتون رو توسعه میدی.
2) شما بچه مایه دار نیستید و مثل من و اکثر جوونا هستید :گیج: 
خوب باید ابتدا به فکر یه منبع درآمد ثابت باشید . یعنی مثلاً شما با یه شرکت دیگه همکاری کنید و مطمئن شوید که ماهیانه n تومان درآمد دارید .
خوب دیگه خیالتون بازم راحت میشه . و میشید مثل همون بچه مایه داری که فعلاً به درآمد شرکتش نیازی نداره  :ناراحت: 
3) (این همینجا اومد)
شما نه بچه مایه دارید و نه درآمد ثابتی دارید
خوب در این صورت هزینه صرف تاسیس شرکت میکنید و میرید زیر بار غرض و بدهکاری
حالا سر برج شده قصد وامتون رسیده . یا نمیدونم طلبکارتون اومده در خونه و .... و.... و...
از اینجا به بعد بدآموزی داره  :لبخند گشاده!: ...
البته دوست من جسارت نباشه ها . من اینو به عنوان یه کسی که تمام پستهای این تاپیک رو خونده و دخلش با خرجش نمیخونه عرض کردم
به هر حال امیدوارم با تحقیقات کامل تصمیم بگیرید
تصمیم بدون تحقیق مثل  :افسرده: 
بیخیال میخواستم حدیث بگم نشد :قهقهه: 
موفق باشید

----------

